# Missouri River Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished last night for only about an hour south of Bismarck. I hadn't been out for awhile and boy did the river channel change where I was. Spent more time navagating than fishing.

When we did get our lines in the water it was rather slow. 3 finicky bites and 1 sturgeon ... fished with jigs/minnow.

I was hoping for a fall bite like last year but it sure hasn't shown up yet.


----------

